# [Polish NR] Hubert Hanusiak - 4.80 Clock single



## KXORATH (Jun 14, 2016)

4.80 Hubert Hanusiak Clock single
Cube: Matchbox
Method: Standard
Done at Mielec Cube Days 2016


----------

